# New site really sucks!!!



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

I don't know where else to post this but I just wanted to say that the new site sucks and is much worse than the old one. Why was the old one changed/stopped? And what happened to the section on Private posts where you had to have more than 30 posts in order to access and post there? The old site had an opening section that would update you with the latest posts/additions to existing trending threads. Not sure where this is here.

I wonder if anyone else agrees with me.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Change its does suck at times, but then you use it for it's intended purpose. While not liking it one adapts or becomes uncompromising in not just the small things but the greater ones as well.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

But I am evolving as I type this.😲


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

I agree, Mr. Quixote.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I hated it at first and I am still uncomfortable with the change but I am finding some things much easier to do.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Meh.

Do post your issues/concerns here We Are Live - Community Feedback TAM isn’t a big site, and certainly not in Vertical Scope’s portfolio.


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

the private section was renamed premium and made accessible only to premium members. That happened before the new format, it's discussed here








Disappearing Privates


Nonsense.




www.talkaboutmarriage.com





If you scroll down the home page to "Trending Articles" there is a link for "All Trending Articles". 

So far I've mostly noticed things I don't like, it is harder to get to recently updated articles than before. Also, when I sign in the default is "Stay Signed In" which so far I've always remembered to unset. But if I typo my login, it resets it to the default. So I sign in less often.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

After giving it a few days I find the site to be good. I did not like it at first.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Lots of short cuts.


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

Tilted 1 said:


> But I am evolving as I type this.😲


Improvise, adapt, overcome!


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

No Longer Lonely Husband said:


> Improvise, adapt, overcome!


Ooh rah bro


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

Back atcha


----------



## Tdbo (Sep 8, 2019)

Mixed feelings about the revisions.
However, why have an option to "Remain logged in," if it doesn't allow one to remain logged in?


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

When I unchecked the box, it does log me out if I do not reply however I do not know the length of time of that option.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

Do we not have the private groups forum any longer?


----------



## leftfield (Mar 29, 2016)

There is a link at the top of the page called "NEW". It will take you to all of the recent posts.

That is the only thing I am using for navigation on the new site.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

karole said:


> Do we not have the private groups forum any longer?


No @karole, there are no more private groups on the forum. The private forum is now for premium (paying) members only.


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Even with the avatars,I wish there was a clearer delineation between the posts.


----------



## Tdbo (Sep 8, 2019)

Tilted 1 said:


> When I unchecked the box, it does log me out if I do not reply however I do not know the length of time of that option.


It logs me out when the box is checked.
It's a real PITA.


----------

